# Which 12v Adapter



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi, I have got a Freesat box that I want to use instead of a Sky box via an Inverter to save on power, but am not quite sure what type of 12v adapter I need. The transformer for the box reduces the voltage down to 12v and a 2amp input with a maximum 24 watt. 

I believe that this means a minimum of 2amps constant supply not the maximum. Does this mean I need a device that actually outputs more than the 2 amps? If so I guess I will need an adapter with some sort of stabilizing device? Can anyone recommend one and if so the best place to buy one please? Thank you.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Am I missing something, why use an inverter if the device runs on 12 volt?

V x A = W if it's max 24 watt then it's max 2 amps. You don't need to use a transformer your van supply will cope fine just plug it into a cigarette lighter socket or connect it into the 12v habitation electrics via a switch and a fuse.

Some people do buy and fit devices to stabilise the power supply, I never have and everything always works fine. Just make sure you double check your polarity though, getting that wrong may do damage to your equipment, Alan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes do not need invertor, just run straight from the 12V supply.

I have run my 12V skybox without a stabilizer for 4 years without problems so do not think you really need one. If you do then have a look here:-

Snellyvision stabilizer

Trevor


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

enjohn said:


> via an Inverter to save on power,


As said transforming 12v up to 240v and then back down to 12v will actually waste power not save it.


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi to everyone who replied. Many thanks for your advice, No Erneboy you're not missing anything, I am - a brain cell! Sorry for the confusion, what I should have asked was do I need an ADAPTER to stabilize the input NOT an Inverter! I've been trying to sort out inverter problems for so long that it was obviously fixed in my brain cell. I guess though that you have still answered my question, I just need a straight forward 12v 2 amp adapter, no need for stabilizers or higher input amps. Sorry again for the confusion and thanks again for the info. Obviously my few remaining brain cells are completely water-logged! Now just waiting for some sun to dry them out:lol: Nick


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*12 volt euro transformer*

Got a Campingaz euro transformer which has packed in. This is the second one that's gone in 12 months. We do have it connected to a coolbox continous for 3 months at a time. Is it possible to get one that will run for 3 months continous


----------

